# Need Tank Mates, African Tiger Fish, Jardini. Barracuda's perha



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

alright, i currently have a 3.5-4" african tiger fish, with a 4" jardini arrowana. i want a couple more tank mates. but not overly expensive ones just incase.

from what ive seen and read, tha atf will only eat stuff that is smaller than about 50% of his size. so i need somehting that will grow about the same. and can hold his own.

my lfs has a couple barracuda's which are a very similar fish, but they only grow to 12" max. so im not to sure about this, it would depend on the growth rate, if its similar or not.

he also has an Ornate Bichir, he said this would be good, they grow to about 18".

anyone have any other ideas of what i could put in the tank. somethin that would be pretty cool and not to much $$$.

let me know,

p.s. they are moving into a tank thats 72"x22"x22" in about 6 months, so dont worry about that.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

i think posting it in *non piranha freshwater forum* you would probably get more response


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

shocker45 said:


> alright, i currently have a 3.5-4" african tiger fish, with a 4" jardini arrowana. i want a couple more tank mates. but not overly expensive ones just incase.
> 
> from what ive seen and read, tha atf will only eat stuff that is smaller than about 50% of his size. so i need somehting that will grow about the same. and can hold his own.
> 
> ...


those bichir's wouldnt last a prayer w/ that fish...try to find a redline snakehead they grow to about 3ft. ive seen snakehead vids and they're pretty nuts, or get a red devil cat if you can find one


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

read my sig dude, and one of the videos you have seen were probabaly mine.

a snakehead would not work at all with this fish, snakeheads only like there own kind, and gorw twice as fast as an ATF, and would still proceed to boss it around and \ or eat it.

im not risking a 20$ snakehead eating a $150 ATF.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

shocker45 said:


> read my sig dude, and one of the videos you have seen were probabaly mine.
> 
> a snakehead would not work at all with this fish, snakeheads only like there own kind, and gorw twice as fast as an ATF, and would still proceed to boss it around and \ or eat it.
> 
> im not risking a 20$ snakehead eating a $150 ATF.


so your the guy who bought them from petland LOL...leave it by itself then...i wouldnt know man


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I would.

Barracuda. Will get destroyed byt he ATF. Size is not an issue here. They are too similar in look and barricudas are WAY to docile to deal with an ATF with functional teeth. once the ATF realize they are not park of his pack he would probably beat them to death.

Ornate bichir would actually be fine with them for a long while. I have one. ATF never botherd it and vise versa. they live in differnt planes of the tank. 
mine did well with my arrowana however silvers are not very aggressive and would get pushe around a little. a Jardini on teh other hand.. well I'm suprised he is tollerant of the ATF at the moment.

Tank mates are tough. right now you can put just about anything thats not aggressive with the ATF. Unless he can eat it its fine. Right now the Jardini is your biggest problem fish to have to tank mate with. When they get bigger this problem will just be bigger. 
If you want a pack of ATF's (your best bet) you are going to need at least 4 more.

And your expected tank is still not going to be big enough. or at least those measurements don't come out to 600 gallons.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

dont plan on keeping them forever. maybe a couple years, until he is a good 16-18" anyway. you think the jardini will cause problems for him after? they get along great right now, the jardini seems pretty dosile, he tires to keep up with the ATF but obviously cant.

those ornate bichir's are they active at all or are they boring as hell? do they swim much to get feeders, or just chill out at the bottom?

i would only be able to put 1 more ATF in the tank, and a pack of 2 is just bad news. only 1 would come out on top.

im thinking about that ornate bichir at the moment. but want a decently active fish.


----------

